# صدأ حديد التسليح وتأثيره علي المنشأت



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

هذا ملف آخر عن تأثير صدأ حديد التسليح:


----------



## م.جمال العبري (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك المشرف مهندس فلزات على هذه المعلومات القيمة ..


----------



## maamon2000 (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور كثير كثير على المعلومات المفيدة...


----------



## سليمان1 (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً يا أخى


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا هندسة على هذه المعلومات القيمة لا تعلم كم انا كنت محتاج اليها في بحثي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------

